# Soil Test Lab Recommendation



## mjc440 (Dec 27, 2020)

I would appreciate recommendations on soil test labs to use. I've used Virginia Tech's soil lab in the past and have several years of results in the below format. It has worked for me, but I don't know if I'm missing anything important that other labs would offer.

Would I benefit from changing to a different lab or would you recommend I keep using the same lab to have consistent outputs?

Thanks!


----------



## robjak (Mar 31, 2020)

Your soil test seems complete. I would not go anywhere else. You have good soil.

How much do you pay? How long do you wait once you send the sample?


----------



## mjc440 (Dec 27, 2020)

It's $16 plus shipping. Results are emailed within 10 days


----------

